# 2010 210Rs For Sale



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I am putting our new 210RS up for sale , bought new in Nov, used a total of 3 nites. want to upgrade to a larger tt, this is our first tt and sure enough it is to small for the 2 of us. It is the latest version with the elect rear slide and elect awanning. we are in central Ar, asking $15,500.


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Say it ain't so.....

We just picked up a 2010 210RS, but haven't used it yet. After many months of searching, we thought the 210RS was the perfect size and layout for my wife and I, but also large enough to handle another adult couple for weekend trips since it has sleeping area for 4 adults without using the dinette, plus it has the couch. Our overall concern was length due to our house/driveway location (up on a steep hill).

Just curious, why did you find it to be too small, so quickly ? Is it just a matter of preference ? Other than wanting a bigger unit, were you happy with the overall trailer ?

Sounds like I should have shopped down south, we paid $17k for ours last month.... carry over from last season and no electric slide...

Thanks, and Good luck with your trade.
Jim


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Bathroom is way to small, and two people cant pass by each other , one must sit while other moves about. over all it is a great trl, wife wanted a 268rl when i bought this one but now it will cost more to upgrade. but thats the way life is for me. this was our first tt so we really didnt have a clue as what we needed.


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

danny285 said:


> Bathroom is way to small, and two people cant pass by each other , one must sit while other moves about. over all it is a great trl, wife wanted a 268rl when i bought this one but now it will cost more to upgrade. but thats the way life is for me. this was our first tt so we really didnt have a clue as what we needed.


Is the bathroom bigger in the 250RS? We are also having a hard time deciding between 210 and 250 with 2 adults, 2 young boys and a dog. We have only walked in a 210 - the show we went to didn't have a 250 for us to look inside.


----------



## darren (Apr 15, 2010)

danny285 said:


> I am putting our new 210RS up for sale , bought new in Nov, used a total of 3 nites. want to upgrade to a larger tt, this is our first tt and sure enough it is to small for the 2 of us. It is the latest version with the elect rear slide and elect awanning. we are in central Ar, asking $15,500.


I would like to look at you 210RS if I could set up a time maybe on Saturday. I live close so I can do it at any time.I can be contacted at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## grytza (Apr 8, 2010)

mommy2boyz said:


> Bathroom is way to small, and two people cant pass by each other , one must sit while other moves about. over all it is a great trl, wife wanted a 268rl when i bought this one but now it will cost more to upgrade. but thats the way life is for me. this was our first tt so we really didnt have a clue as what we needed.


Is the bathroom bigger in the 250RS? We are also having a hard time deciding between 210 and 250 with 2 adults, 2 young boys and a dog. We have only walked in a 210 - the show we went to didn't have a 250 for us to look inside.
[/quote]

We were just in the same situation as you. The bathroom is the same in the 250RS as the 210RS. The middle is all open in the 250RS. That's the only real difference, the side slide. A little more room with a U shaped dinette also. The 210 saves you about 900 lbs also.

Good luck.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Am upgrading to either a 268RL or 295RE which ever i can get first,


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have been in the 210rs and 250rs for 2010/2011, yesterday actually, and must say that if you are traveling with kids/pets then I highly recommend the 250RS if you don't mind the weight/length/price difference. The bathrooms are all the same but with having that slide out on a rainy day with kids cooped up and dogs you will like the space. I travel with 2 adults, a 14 year old, 5 year old, 90 lb dog, 10lb dog and sometimes 2 parrots : ) But we like to veg out in the camper alot too so I really like slides.


----------



## Hawk570 (Apr 5, 2010)

Danny, I would buy this right now if you were only closer. I am located in South Florida and it's impossible to find a 210RS down here. I have been looking for months and have cash ready to buy, but nothing.


----------



## K1500 (Apr 19, 2010)

danny285 said:


> I am putting our new 210RS up for sale , bought new in Nov, used a total of 3 nites. want to upgrade to a larger tt, this is our first tt and sure enough it is to small for the 2 of us. It is the latest version with the elect rear slide and elect awanning. we are in central Ar, asking $15,500.


Danny,

Is it still for sale?


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Wanted to let everyone know that my 210RS has a new home, a nice young couple here in AR. 
Am looking forward to going to Mi. thanks for the interest.


----------



## harley outbacker (Jan 19, 2010)

danny285 said:


> Wanted to let everyone know that my 210RS has a new home, a nice young couple here in AR.
> Am looking forward to going to Mi. thanks for the interest.


Where did they hear about the RV? Did they hear about here or CL or Ebay? I have a 2010 280 RS and have not had any interest.


----------



## darren (Apr 15, 2010)

harley outbacker said:


> Wanted to let everyone know that my 210RS has a new home, a nice young couple here in AR.
> Am looking forward to going to Mi. thanks for the interest.


Where did they hear about the RV? Did they hear about here or CL or Ebay? I have a 2010 280 RS and have not had any interest.
[/quote]
I found it on this site. I really couldn't believe it when I first saw it. I new the exact model I wanted but I was pleasantly surprised to find a 2010 year at a price I could deal with. I couldn't have found a better gentleman to deal with than Danny. I look forward to enjoying endless excursions with my family in this tt.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

harley outbacker said:


> Wanted to let everyone know that my 210RS has a new home, a nice young couple here in AR.
> Am looking forward to going to Mi. thanks for the interest.


Where did they hear about the RV? Did they hear about here or CL or Ebay? I have a 2010 280 RS and have not had any interest.
[/quote]
I sold my SOB using RVUSA. They had the best search engine that I found and were reasonable price to list with.


----------

